# 750 Sust/300 Deca...perfect???



## justplayin (Feb 9, 2012)

...with 50mg/Drol kickstart

Getting ready for my first run with the progesterones. Always been scared as hell of them but I've got to give them a try at least once. Heard that Norma Deca is the best so hoping that 300mg/week is enough to fall in love with it. As most of you know, Norma Deca is only 100mg/ml so if I want to stay at 6cc's per week I can only do 500/400 or 750/300. 

Proviron, caber, and aromasin will also be in the mix.

THOUGHTS? SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 9, 2012)

add some mast in


----------



## justplayin (Feb 10, 2012)

LOVE mast but like I said, I don't want to shoot more than 6 cc's per week and I'm not interested in adding any more compounds to the mix. 

Mainly looking to hear which dose range would be better-500 Test+400 Deca OR 750 Test+300 Deca???


----------



## Grozny (Feb 10, 2012)

justplayin said:


> ...with 50mg/Drol kickstart
> 
> Getting ready for my first run with the progesterones. Always been scared as hell of them but I've got to give them a try at least once. Heard that Norma Deca is the best so hoping that 300mg/week is enough to fall in love with it. As most of you know, Norma Deca is only 100mg/ml so if I want to stay at 6cc's per week I can only do 500/400 or 750/300.
> 
> ...



Sustanon is only advantageous over C/E when you are an HRT patient looking for a less frequent injection schedule. When you are injecting every week (or twice a week in this case) you will not notice any difference - they all provide testosterone in similar concentrations. In this case, most would simply calculate how much testosterone they get for the money, and go with the best/safest (least likely to be counterfeit) option.

The only PCT program I really follow is Scally's program. It is:

hCG: 2000IU Every other day for 20 days.
CLOMID: 50mg Twice per day for 30 days
NOLVADEX: 20mg Twice per day for 45 days


*and again I wil  repeat all the time Cabergoline is overused and not typically needed.*  I don't think it should be a standard drug. use an anti-esotrogen instead of caber only a little of the sides are associated with the progestrone aspects of deca.


----------



## Dath (Feb 10, 2012)

justplayin said:


> ...with 50mg/Drol kickstart
> 
> Getting ready for my first run with the progesterones. Always been scared as hell of them but I've got to give them a try at least once. Heard that Norma Deca is the best so hoping that 300mg/week is enough to fall in love with it. As most of you know, Norma Deca is only 100mg/ml so if I want to stay at 6cc's per week I can only do 500/400 or 750/300.
> 
> ...



750/400 IMO would be a better option. Since your not looking strictly for joint relief 400 mgs of Deca would give you more of an effect for mass gains.
Sust would need to be pinned eod to keep blood levels stable due to the multiple esters in Sust. 
Test Cyp stacks great along side Deca so may wanna consider that IMO as a better over all option, say at 750/400.
Proviron 50 mgs Ed from start of cycle.
Pct with Sust would begin 3 wks after last pin.
With Cyp 2 weeks after.
Pct I'd suggest clomid 100/100/75/50 Ed
Aromasin 25/25/12/.5/12.5 Ed
Just some thoughts bro


----------



## fireazm (Feb 10, 2012)

love  sus


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

Dath said:


> 750/400 IMO would be a better option. Since your not looking strictly for joint relief 400 mgs of Deca would give you more of an effect for mass gains.
> Sust would need to be pinned eod to keep blood levels stable due to the multiple esters in Sust.
> Test Cyp stacks great along side Deca so may wanna consider that IMO as a better over all option, say at 750/400.
> Proviron 50 mgs Ed from start of cycle.
> ...



This^^^


----------



## james-27 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just finished Sust 850 a week and im tell ya its hell on your joints. I was also running NPP 400 a week and it diddnt smooth out the joint pain much at all. I'll just stick to straight E,C or Prop for now on.


----------



## justplayin (Feb 12, 2012)

I see the 750/300 ratio perfect in regards to using just enough of each...I don't think only running 500mg of test would be enough to run with 400mg of deca...unless someone can convince me otherwise. 

And of course I know how to run a good PCT with nolva and clomid thanks!!!


----------



## Dath (Feb 15, 2012)

justplayin said:


> I see the 750/300 ratio perfect in regards to using just enough of each...I don't think only running 500mg of test would be enough to run with 400mg of deca...unless someone can convince me otherwise.
> 
> And of course I know how to run a good PCT with nolva and clomid thanks!!!



Don't think to many would push  you towards the 500/400 ratio.
750/300 is balanced and good bro, I'd just go 750/400 to see that much more from the  Deca. Best of luck
Don't forget about your AI's


----------



## justplayin (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna stay 750/300 as 250 more mg of test would probably do more than 100mg more of deca.

The Drol should blow me up enough as is!!!


----------



## Hench (Feb 18, 2012)

Mast on a bulk with deca and drol?? 

Anyway, your cycle looks good and it seems like youve got your shit on point. Have fun.


----------



## redz (Feb 18, 2012)

You don`t need to run that ratio of test to deca, I`m currently running 700mg Tren E and 500mg Test E and I`m a walking hardon. Even a TRT dose of Test should be enough, I think alot of people get progesterone or prolactin problems and assume it is an issue because they aren`t running enough test when really some caber or bromo would fix the issue.


----------

